# Poa Triv?



## Gfrsh325 (May 14, 2020)

Does this look like Poa Trivialis? I have 2 small patches in my lawn. If it is, I want to get started to TRYING to kill it off in spring


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

No Poa trivialis in your hands. These shoots have grooves on the upper side of the leaf blade, which Triv does not have.

The light green patch in the first picture does look like Pt from a distance. But I've also seen raygrass here frequently that I initially thought was Pt. If it is hard to pull out and has ridges on the top of the leaves it is very likely raygrass.


----------

